# Son of God Blu-ray Giveaway Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Son of God Blu-ray Giveaway*








*20th Century Fox* and *HTS* have teamed up for a Blu-ray Giveaway that will be a great addition to a member's Blu-ray collection! This time, we are giving away the feature film _Son of God_, due to be released June 3, 2014. Produced by Christopher Spencer (a well known director of numerous TV series including _I Shouldn't Be Alive_ and _The Bible_), _Son of God_ enjoyed audience approval during its theatrical run. Be sure to look out for Home Theater Shack's review of the release some time next week!

*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

